# Bottle Database - info, photos, collaboration...



## badkittystt (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello bottle lovers! 

 Over the past few days I have been working on making an inventory database of all of our bottles and other ocean finds and I thought it may be helpful to share what I'm doing.

 I was hoping that we could share our methods on keeping track of our treasure, and possibly offer some help with new ideas. I am using Bento, a Filemaker program made for Mac. My fields for each bottle are; Bottle ID, Approximate Date, What is it?, Dimensions, Front Image, Bottom Image, and Area of Interest. I've also left a place for notes on each bottle and an area to attach related files such as pdf's, emails, or anything else I come across that can be saved to that bottle's file.

 I hope this can actually be useful, I wish I had found something like it when I started on this project!

 (I just joined the forum about an hour ago and haven't looked at the image help section, but I will be posting images soon)

 Thanks and I look forward to sharing!

 Kitty


----------



## badkittystt (Aug 9, 2012)

let's see if this worked! I think I uploaded a screen shot of my database, just tiny little teaser photos of some of the bottles.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 9, 2012)

> ocean finds


 
 Quite a bounty from the sea. Hope you got the permission of Poseidon (Neptune) so he wont be angry[]


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 9, 2012)

very nice, its important to keep a catalog of your collection, this looks like a great way to do it!  There are some data base programs made especially for collectors available on the market, but I'd say you got them beat


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 9, 2012)

Interesting.  
 But I wouldn't know where to start and wouldn't live long enough to get it all covered.  I started to make number and date lists and photographs.  But it exceeded what my computers could handle.  As it is - it takes me a long time to find and review what I have collected.  
 But they are all important for some special reason.  

 My daughter is helping me part with some of them on the 'bay - but there are a lot of them left to work on.  She is putting up a nice lead glass perfume with the Daisey and Bow tie pattern that is a beauty - soon.  It was made in a four leaf mold with a ground taper finish and a tall lead glass stopper.  It doesn't go well with my other glass items, according to her.
 RED Matthews


----------



## badkittystt (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the responses everyone! I'm still figuring out the forum (I'm on a few different forums and each one is so different, need to find my bearings) but I look forward to exploring and learning from everyone.

 Kitty


----------

